# TeamNovak's "Build-A-Ballistic" Program



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Next week we will introduce our new "Build-A-Ballistic" program to our store. This program allows customers to completely customize a Ballistic motor from the factory and have us assemble it for them.

*The components that can be selected are:*

~ wound Stator (16 choices)
~ bearings (ceramic or stainless steel)
~ rotor (3 choices)
~ input harness (3 lengths)
~ motor sleeve (5 choices)

~ +1300 graded rotors (NYA)

When we get the program on-line I will post a link. We also plan to offer customized motors to racers who wish to purchase Ballistics in quantity. Some international customers and tracks may run different winds---9.5 or 11.5.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

*TeamNovak's Innovative Build-A-Ballistic Program is on line*

Build-A-Ballistic™



> Novak is offering customers the opportunity to customize their own Ballistic motor with Novak's new, exclusive Build-A-Ballistic™ program. Because of the Ballistic Brushless Motor's ingenious rebuildable design, drivers can choose among dozens of options to create their very own personalized Ballistic Brushless Motor.
> 
> The benefits are obvious! Only through Novak's Build-A-Ballistic™ program can racers pick-and-choose among specialty hand-wound stators, upgraded ceramic bearings and improved, superior-quality sintered rotors to create their own perfect motor.
> 
> To ensure the highest quality, each Build-A-Ballistic™ motor is built by Novak motor-assembly experts. Each motor is custom built, individually timed -- based on your chosen wind -- passes numerous stringent brushless motor tests and includes a 120-day warranty.


If you have suggestions or questions about the program, please post them here.


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

Didn't see an option for the Graded Rotor?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

69mkitmine said:


> Didn't see an option for the Graded Rotor?


We haven't added the graded rotor yet---we don't have a dependable enough supply yet for this new program.

They are available separately and are now shipping:

+1300 Graded Sintered Rotors


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

NovakTwo said:


> We haven't added the graded rotor yet---we don't have a dependable enough supply yet for this new program.
> 
> They are available separately and are now shipping:
> 
> +1300 Graded Sintered Rotors


I understand. It is a really cool idea though. Like Build a Bear for Adults. I'm In!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

You had me sold until I didn't see green as a sleeve option....lol


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

This is a really terrific option, if you don't find it you don't need it. LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

The option I'm waiting for is to have it wired up to a Kinetic.


----------



## JeffPatch29 (Jan 21, 2002)

Are they Dyno tested before they ship?
What difference do the other rotors make? Larger Dia = more torque less RPM???


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

JeffPatch29 said:


> Are they Dyno tested before they ship?
> What difference do the other rotors make? Larger Dia = more torque less RPM???


All of our motors are dyno-tested as part of our standard manufacturing processes. The larger dia rotors offer more torque; we offer our Crawler Ballistic motors with the 14mm rotor installed.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Over the holiday week-end, we got a fair number of orders designed with this new program; all but one customer selected the ceramic bearings.

Very interesting. Many also added the separate graded rotor accessory.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Are these graded rotors balanced? As in gauss being matched or really close?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

c barsalow said:


> Are these graded rotors balanced? As in gauss being matched or really close?


I will ask the guys who do the magnetizing and grading. 

These are the same rotors we use in our motor manufacturing, but we ordered them not magnetized and do the mag and grading here. Apparently, the grading yielded quite a few rotors 1280-1299; not so many 1300+.

I haven't heard that we do anything more than check them with the Z meter and certify that they will be 1300+. We have sold out of this batch of rotors (S5952), and have returned the listing to pre-order status.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

is the ballistic faster than the ss pro?
is the timing adj on both?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Im getting a 21.5 and was told to get the ballistic because it was a better moter 
and had more adjustments?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

The ballistic from what i have heard is a little better. I am going to test my 13.5 this weekend! Will require a different gearing over the SS. Both have adjustable timing.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

J Blaze said:


> is the ballistic faster than the ss pro?
> is the timing adj on both?


Many racers report that the Ballistics are faster, but we do not market them as higher performance motors. We use a type of US sourced wire for our windings with a very high copper percentage, which may account for better performance.

The Ballistics have much greater timing adjustability than the earlier motors, which were originally designed not to allow timing adjustments. A tech article (PDF) on Ballistic timing is linked from this page:

Information Updates


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there a way to buy Just the "custom" wind stators? Like 25.5 on the website.The stators I saw were the std ones


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Fasthobbys1 said:


> Is there a way to buy Just the "custom" wind stators? Like 25.5 on the website.The stators I saw were the std ones


We have currently grouped our Ballistic replacement stators into four separate listings: Racing, Spec, Specialty and Crawling. You need to check the Specialty listing for the 25.5.

Ballistic Specialty Hand Wound Stators


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We are shipping the earliest orders of our "Build-A-Ballistic" program today.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Which Rotor?*

What are the implications of rotor choice


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

The rotor choices presently are really the standard 12.3mm that is ofered in all of our 540 motors, and has been for years. 

The 13mm tuning rotor:



> Ideal tuning rotor for Touring Car, Oval, 1/12th-scale or other high-traction applications. The Novak Sintered 13mm Tuning Rotor was designed to alter the feel and experience of driving a Novak motor, and offers a new dimension of tunability. With a slightly larger diameter and improved magnetic material, the rotor can withstand a higher temperature threshold, improving its durability.
> 
> It also increases the natural drag brake and opens up the motor's gearing window to improve drivability. The Sintered 13mm Tuning Rotor is compatible with the Novak Velociti-series, SS Pro-series, Ballistics and other Novak 540-size brushless motors that have an oversized front bearing. Meets ROAR and IFMAR specifications.


Addional, specific questions should be sent to [email protected]

We are also testing a new 12.5mm tuning rotor made with a higher temperature, rare earth recipe that we will then offer as an accessory next year.

Build-A-Ballistic update:

From the rotors that we are magnetizing and grading here at the factory, we will be replacing the standard 12.3mm rotor with a 12.3 rotor graded to 1280+ as the "12.3mm" choice in our Build-A-Ballistic program (at no extra charge) and add our 1300+ graded 12.3mm rotor (for an additional fee.)


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

NovakTwo said:


> From the rotors that we are magnetizing and grading here at the factory, we will be replacing the standard 12.3mm rotor with a 12.3 rotor graded to 1280+ as the "12.3mm" choice in our Build-A-Ballistic program (at no extra charge) and add our 1300+ graded 12.3mm rotor (for an additional fee.)


When will this option be available on website. Looking now it is still individual sale only for the 1300+


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Kenwood said:


> When will this option be available on website. Looking now it is still individual sale only for the 1300+


I will try to get it added next week; Christmas Season is pretty hectic around here.....:hat:

Our yield of the 1300+ rotors was better when magnatizing/grading this new batch of rotors, and I think we have enough to add the option now. We have also added a balancing test for polarity. We need to upgrade the copy to explain this feature.

Going forward, the graded rotor selection may have to be activated/deact from the program based on availability. 

Next year , we will advertise the B-A-B program but we want to get it functioning smoothly first.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

so will we be able to do this with the new 25.5?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

As far as 1300+ graded rotors, we added more to the store inventory this week; they are no longer on pre-order. We hope to get them added to the B-A-B program soon.

I'll post an update when the option goes live.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have added the 12.3mm 1300+ graded rotor (#5952) option to our Build-A-Ballistic program. The up-charge is 15.00.

I have added copy to this rotor listing to explain that the rotors are balanced; both the N and S poles measure 1300+.


----------



## dj12nc (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, im building a pro stock drag car! was thinking of purchasing 3.5 ballistic, what rotor would u suggest? 13mm or 14mm ? will the motor still have the same top end performance with any size rotor? if so i would think 14mm would be the best ,to have a great amount of torque to get of the line with! thanks Dan


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

dj12nc said:


> Hi, im building a pro stock drag car! was thinking of purchasing 3.5 ballistic, what rotor would u suggest? 13mm or 14mm ? will the motor still have the same top end performance with any size rotor? if so i would think 14mm would be the best ,to have a great amount of torque to get of the line with! thanks Dan


Although we offer the 14.0mm rotor as an option, this dia rotor was designed primarily for crawling applications. Here is a chart we are working on, describing the differences among our different rotors:

NOVAK ROTOR INFORMATION

For specific questions about your particular application, I suggest contacting John at [email protected] for assistance:

Novak Customer Service Information


----------



## dj12nc (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks,in emailed tech!! Dan


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

NovakTwo, I ordered a build-a-ballistic on 2-4. It is a 17.5 with 1300+ rotor and ceramic bearings. I had been informed that it is "unavailable" at this time. Was wondering what might be holding this order up and when it might ship.

Thanks


----------



## BurnapileRacing (Dec 23, 2009)

I ordered a 13.5 on 2/4 as well and was told the same thing. My order # was 3422654. Never heard anything about it being shipped?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Bob~H said:


> NovakTwo, I ordered a build-a-ballistic on 2-4. It is a 17.5 with 1300+ rotor and ceramic bearings. I had been informed that it is "unavailable" at this time. Was wondering what might be holding this order up and when it might ship.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure why you would receive an "unavailable" notice. These Ballistics require at least 10 shop (work) days for assembly. So, based on your order date, it should be ready to ship by the end of next week.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

BurnapileRacing said:


> I ordered a 13.5 on 2/4 as well and was told the same thing. My order # was 3422654. Never heard anything about it being shipped?


Your Ballistic is probably part of the same batch as I mentioned above----for shipping end of next week.



> You must choose one option for each drop-down menu, or your order cannot be processed. Because your motor is assembled to order, it may take up to 10 business days to complete.Build-A-Ballistic™


----------

